# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  oh my!

## MIke R

Issued by The National Weather Service
Portland, ME
4:06 pm EST, Thu., Feb. 25, 2010

... WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST FRIDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST FRIDAY.

THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION WAS FALLING ACROSS WESTERNMOST MAINE AND CENTRAL AND NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE DURING THE MID TO LATE AFTERNOON. IN THE HIGHER TERRAIN... THE PRECIPITATION WAS FALLING IN THE FORM OF HEAVY SNOW... AND ACROSS LOWER ELEVATIONS THE PRECIPITATION WAS FALLING AS RAIN... SLEET AND SNOW.

SNOW WILL BE THE PREDOMINATE PRECIPITATION TYPE ACROSS ELEVATIONS HIGHER THAN 1200 FEET DURING THE OVERNIGHT. IN THESE AREAS... BETWEEN 4 AND 10 INCHES OF NEW SNOWFALL CAN BE EXPECTED. EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS WILL GUST TO 45 MPH AT TIMES... AND THE COMBINATION OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW MAY RESULT IN NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ACROSS THE HIGHEST TERRAIN. ACROSS THE LOWER ELEVATIONS... BETWEEN 2 AND 6 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE.

MOST AREAS WILL SEE ANY MIXED PRECIPITATION CHANGE BACK TO SNOW FRIDAY. ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE HIGHEST ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS OF NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE. BY FRIDAY EVENING... 3 DAY STORM TOTAL FROM WEDNESDAY TO FRIDAY MAY BE AS HIGH AS 30 INCHES ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE.

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.
More Information

... HEAVY SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE INTO FRIDAY...

.DEEPENING LOW PRESSURE OVER THE NEW JERSEY COAST WILL TRACK INTO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND THIS EVENING... THEN MOVE WEST INTO NEW YORK STATE ON FRIDAY. HEAVY SNOW WILL CONTINUE TONIGHT ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN... THEN BEGIN TO TAPER OFF FRIDAY.

THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION WAS FALLING ACROSS WESTERNMOST MAINE AND CENTRAL AND NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE DURING THE MID TO LATE AFTERNOON. IN THE HIGHER TERRAIN... THE PRECIPITATION WAS FALLING IN THE FORM OF HEAVY SNOW... AND ACROSS LOWER ELEVATIONS THE PRECIPITATION WAS FALLING AS RAIN... SLEET AND SNOW.

SNOW WILL BE THE PREDOMINATE PRECIPITATION TYPE ACROSS ELEVATIONS HIGHER THAN 1200 FEET DURING THE OVERNIGHT. IN THESE AREAS... BETWEEN 4 AND 10 INCHES OF NEW SNOWFALL CAN BE EXPECTED. EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS WILL GUST TO 45 MPH AT TIMES... AND THE COMBINATION OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW MAY RESULT IN NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ACROSS THE HIGHEST TERRAIN. ACROSS THE LOWER ELEVATIONS... BETWEEN 2 AND 6 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE.

MOST AREAS WILL SEE ANY MIXED PRECIPITATION CHANGE BACK TO SNOW FRIDAY. ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE HIGHEST ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS OF NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE. BY FRIDAY EVENING... *3 DAY STORM TOTAL FROM WEDNESDAY TO FRIDAY MAY BE AS HIGH AS 30 INCHES ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND WESTERN MAINE.*

----------


## amyb

Pilgrim, your search has ended.....

----------


## MIke R

and so it seems....LOL

----------


## JEK

30 inches? That's nothing :)

----------


## MIke R

to us???..you're right..to you guys??..complete anarchy

I still plan on driving down to see the puppy tomorrow afternoon...

----------


## Purplejeep

Lucky bum.  Looks like mostly rain up here.
Enjoy.

----------


## JEK

> to us???..you're right..to you guys??..complete anarchy
> 
> I still plan on driving down to see the puppy tomorrow afternoon...



So how much have you had so far?

----------


## MIke R

its been  somewhat of a dud so far....very tenious rain snow line...the lake house is at 1200 feet and it was mostly rain...the resort is  from 1500 feet upward and it was mostly snow...if I had to guess I would say about a foot  in  town but  haven't been up  to the ski hill to see what they got....no doubt more....they say we are on for another  6-12 through tomorrow...we'll see

wind was very damaging...no internet at the lake house and lots of power surges.... and no power whatsoever in the entire resort...I am on my battery and air card at the moment....coming into the resort I saw a very very big tree down over a power line so I think its going to be while before we see juice....very strange weather today....one minute it is horizontal snow, white out...the next minute the sun is out!

----------


## katva

NH made national news this a.m. on NPR----they said much of the state will be w/o power.  Stay warm!!

----------


## amyb

Mike, stay safe.

----------


## MIke R

> NH made national news this a.m. on NPR----they said much of the state will be w/o power.  Stay warm!!




no worries..we are more the prepared for long term outages here.....not so in the resort but for sure back at the house

----------


## andynap

I saw that a major resort town on the coast burned down

----------


## KevinS

> I saw that a major resort town on the coast burned down



The Surf Hotel in Hampton Beach NH burned, as well as the surrounding block.  Gale Force winds tend to make fires spread...

Surf Hotel Fire

----------


## MIke R

this is real bad..the whole resort is still out....sp so many trees on power lines...big old trees which normally easily withstand the forces of a lot of wind.....we have lost an entire day of business in a school vacation week.....we have a major hockey tournament this weekend which is about to be canceled if power doesn't come back by 4.....lodges are now letting any reservations for the weekend cancel without penalty...

this is a mess......winds exceeded 70 mph last night

went out and took some trees  on power lines shots..in both shots the tree is being completely supported by the power line and was arching..and we had to drive under it....

----------


## amyb

Please be careful....

----------


## andynap

Sorry about that- we bit the bullet here.

----------


## Purplejeep

I take back my comment about you being lucky - sorry to hear you guys got hit like that.  There is nothing fun about downed trees and power lines.
We had no rain, no snow and very little wind in our part of the Townships... it was sunny and 50 today.. and you are only about 2.5 hours south of us.  Hope things are up and going soon, and being a hockey mom, hope the tournament goes on as scheduled. Mother Nature seems to be in need of an attitude adjustment.

----------


## MIke R



----------


## MIke R

it continues to snow hard at elevation and either  be rainy or sunny  not very far at all away from the mountain....very strange....it is not unusal to see that  but it is very unusual to see it to this degree and for this long

----------


## MIke R

Purple..losing business today and tomorrow is beyond bad...but what can we do???....it is beyond our control...so just roll with it


we will be BBQ ing tonight for sure...LOL

----------


## JoshA

Wow! NH needs some snow - bad!

----------


## MIke R

> Wow! NH needs some snow - bad!




Josh....the mountain  got over a foot....5 miles away got rain or nothing..weirdest storm I have ever seen...those tree pictures are well south of the resort on our way to check out the pup

here are a few more pictures closer to the mountain from today


we made a snowman



 



 we finally  got power back around 530 so we walked into the village square to open up the shops for a few hours.....just a gorgeous night...they are calling for 6-12 tonight but with the moon out its kinda hard to believe

----------


## MIke R

Local news just said non stop snow til Wednesday..ranging from flurries to heavy and all points in between.....

we re not complaining.....

----------


## fins85258

Could end up looking something like this. We got word that power is back on in Milford.

----------


## MIke R

yeah power is slowly getting restored statewide.... we took a big hit with all this business wise....we are told there has never been so many trees taken down at once by so much wind as what just occurred...I have no problem believing that, given what I saw on my ride to Canterbury on Friday.... we are going out to the house this afternoon after Lena gets out of ski race camp and I keep calling the house to see if the answer machine picks up  which tells me the power is fine

snowing steadily today....

----------


## fins85258

http://www.mileawayrestaurant.com/

By the way, if and when you are down in the Milford area, stop in at the Mile Away. Karen's friend Laurie Furgeson who is visiting us in Scottsdale this week is the Manager and evening .

----------


## MIke R

wow..looks good!

----------

